# Favourite Vaughan Williams symphony



## DrKilroy

We haven't had this one yet, right? 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## joen_cph

Definitely the 4th for me, it has a wow-effect - if played properly engaged. I like Haitink, Thomson and Previn in this symphony in particular.


----------



## Art Rock

5, ahead of 7, 2 and 3. But all 9 are worth listening to.


----------



## KenOC

I still have a soft spot for the London. And the name is in the fine tradition of Haydn!


----------



## ptr

I would love to say the Antarctica but that would be a disservice to the whole oeuvre as I care deeply for all of them!

/ptr


----------



## Tristan

Tough choice between the 5th and 8th. I chose the 8th because that is the one that I've listened to the most, but the 5th is what introduced me to his symphonies.


----------



## PetrB

A fine symphonist, without any doubt in about any quarter.

Not a fan.


----------



## violadude

I haven't given these symphonies a very close listen, but if I were to make a decision right now it would be 5, with 8 close behind. There are also parts of 3 I really like but I have trouble getting through the whole thing.


----------



## Bone

So excited there are two fans of the 4th! 1 is a very close second for me.


----------



## maestro267

A Sea Symphony at the moment. I love all nine though. His is one of the great British symphony cycles. How each work can be so different from the others and yet still bear that unmistakable RVW sound-stamp is incredible.

Another point on A Sea Symphony. It combines the two things that, imo, the British are best at (at least musically anyway), choral-orchestral music and sea music.


----------



## MagneticGhost

What a great cycle of symphonies. I find they all have so much to offer but I can't look any further than No.1 which has everything for me. Moments of exquisite beauty, punch the air moments of triumph and singalong numbers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Of his symphonies, I've listened to the 7th the most. It's such a weird piece, and it has an additional creep-out factor for me because it feeds into my strange phobia of Antarctica.


----------



## Weston

Definitely No. 7 for me. I can't resist the siren call of a wordless soprano. It sends chills up my spine and gives me goosebumps because of its archetypal mystic quality I can"t define. Plus it sounds icy _cold_! How does he do that?

I'd say the London and No. 5 come next for me. The 4th is a bit too raucous for me most days. It reminds me of my daily terrifying office experience. Much as I love Vaughan-Williams, I can't honestly say I remember the others.  I'm sure I would on hearing them. I sort of remember some nice bells in No. 8, I think. I need to put these in my playlist rotation again.


----------



## Tristan

Was it the 4th or the 6th where Vaughan Williams claimed the symphony had no "hidden meaning" and was just music? I always liked that.


----------



## ahammel

Tristan said:


> Was it the 4th or the 6th where Vaughan Williams claimed the symphony had no "hidden meaning" and was just music? I always liked that.


The 6th. "It never seems to occur to people that a man might just want to write a piece of music".


----------



## Kivimees

This would have been a better poll had we been allowed multiple answers.


----------



## DrKilroy

It would have been too easy. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Novelette

I'm not usually a great fan of Vaughan Williams--just a personal thing--but I really like the 5th Symphony.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah Vaughan Williams is a hard one to get into. For me at least. Good for relaxing though.


----------



## evagreen

The 7th only!!


----------



## Vaneyes

5 (w. Handley).


----------



## DrKilroy

neoshredder said:


> Good for relaxing though.


Yeah, especially the 4th Symphony. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## jurianbai

I do listen to Vaughan Williams' symphony and no.7 is memorable, with a cool title as well.


----------



## realdealblues

At this point in my life...Symphony 7 is still my favorite.


----------



## techniquest

I voted for No.2, but nos. 7 and 6 would come in a close joint second.


----------



## Arsakes

It's between No.2 and No.7 for me.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Not much love here for the mighty Sea Symphony then. 
I highly rate all VW. But the Sea is something extra special. It is so evocative. I can taste the salt whilst listening to it. And it really takes you on journeys to far unknown regions. It inspired me to read Walt Whitman. It has one of the most striking openings in the symphonic oeuvre. And it is packed so full of tunes that you can't help but singalong.
It's a giant of it's genre. But I am fighting to get it into the TC top 1100 and no-one else seems to mention it. Is it really not that we'll regarded?


----------



## Kivimees

Just listened to this - and now I want to change my vote:


----------



## DavidA

Pastoral for me. Superb! Andrew Davis' performance is wonderful.


----------



## TrevBus

Bone said:


> So excited there are two fans of the 4th! 1 is a very close second for me.


3 fans of the 4th now. So different from anything he had done. Takes a bit of listning but once your there certainly worth the journey. I also enjoy the 8th. So, put it a close 2nd.


----------



## FLighT

Kivimees said:


> Just listened to this - and now I want to change my vote:
> 
> View attachment 16590


A great performance and recording.

#2 through #7 get a lot of spin time on my player as well as his shorter orchestral works (Tallis Fantasia, Lark Ascending, Norfolk Rhapsody, etc.), and Job: A Masque for Dancing.

The 7th is a favorite of mine, in addition to being used in the 1948 "Scott of Antarctica" I think a bit of the third movement was used in a TV show or series, but which one escapes me.


----------



## Selby

MagneticGhost said:


> Not much love here for the mighty Sea Symphony then.
> I highly rate all VW. But the Sea is something extra special. It is so evocative. I can taste the salt whilst listening to it. And it really takes you on journeys to far unknown regions. It inspired me to read Walt Whitman. It has one of the most striking openings in the symphonic oeuvre. And it is packed so full of tunes that you can't help but singalong.
> It's a giant of it's genre. But I am fighting to get it into the TC top 1100 and no-one else seems to mention it. Is it really not that we'll regarded?


I agree with you wholeheartedly.

There is something (oddly) perfect about pairing VW with Walt Whitman. I'm not able to articulate how/why, but I feel it also.

Then again, Dona nobis pacem is probably my favorite VW piece. There was a stretch where I literally listened to it everyday for 2 week straight while driving to work. The circumstances of when it was written, the Whitman text paired with Biblical pieces, the orchestration, the performance (Hickox-I'm looking at you), oh my goodness, when the soloist comes in on "O man greatly beloved" - I seriously get goose bumps.


----------



## Selby

I just received the Boult complete symphonies box set. 

I'm going to go through and give them all a new listen before voting. 

Until then, it would be a competition between numbers 1, 5, and 7. From the comments I am most excited about listening to the 8th again.


----------



## ClassicalDJ

Mitchell said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly.
> 
> There is something (oddly) perfect about pairing VW with Walt Whitman. I'm not able to articulate how/why, but I feel it also.
> 
> Then again, Dona nobis pacem is probably my favorite VW piece. There was a stretch where I literally listened to it everyday for 2 week straight while driving to work. The circumstances of when it was written, the Whitman text paired with Biblical pieces, the orchestration, the performance (Hickox-I'm looking at you), oh my goodness, when the soloist comes in on "O man greatly beloved" - I seriously get goose bumps.


I haven't fully explored the VW symphonies yet, but I do agree with you about Dona nobis pacem. It might just be my favorite choral work right now besides Mahler's 8th.


----------



## Vaneyes

No 9 votes yet, hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Neo Romanza

RVW's _Symphonies 3-6_ are really my favorites of the cycle with the 8th and 9th trailing behind these.


----------



## JacksButler

Hmm, this is really difficult, as I would have thought it depended on your mood. I like them all and have a lot of "live" recordings of the symphonies, including No. 9. I think I like the London when I am in a really good mood; the 5th when I am in a contemplative mood and the Pastoral when wanting to be reminded of the horrors of war. If I want to laugh, I listen to the last movement of the 8th. I can't really say which my favourite is. Just to say that Vaughan Williams is one of my very favourite composers and I now have 90 or so "live" recordings of his music. The BBC just played the World Premiere performance of a very early work "The Solent" composed in 1902. If anyone would like to know what I have "live" just ask


----------



## Selby

JacksButler said:


> Hmm, this is really difficult, as I would have thought it depended on your mood. I like them all and have a lot of "live" recordings of the symphonies, including No. 9. I think I like the London when I am in a really good mood; the 5th when I am in a contemplative mood and the Pastoral when wanting to be reminded of the horrors of war. If I want to laugh, I listen to the last movement of the 8th. I can't really say which my favourite is. Just to say that Vaughan Williams is one of my very favourite composers and I now have 90 or so "live" recordings of his music. The BBC just played the World Premiere performance of a very early work "The Solent" composed in 1902. If anyone would like to know what I have "live" just ask


Thanks for your thoughts and welcome to the forum!


----------



## JacksButler

Thanks for the welcome, I think my favourite symphony is No. 2 "London". Followed by No. 5 and then No. 1. However, there is no doubt in my mind that No.5 is the greatest of the 9. Still coming to grips with No. 9. I have the full scores of all the symphonies and many other V.W works, so I can follow and study as I listen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

maestro267 said:


> A Sea Symphony at the moment. I love all nine though. His is one of the great British symphony cycles. How each work can be so different from the others and yet still bear that unmistakable RVW sound-stamp is incredible.
> 
> Another point on A Sea Symphony. It combines the two things that, imo, the British are best at (at least musically anyway), choral-orchestral music and sea music.











. . . as for my intellectual engagement and emotional involvement, it's the completely enveloping FIRST Hickox version of it on Virgin with Margaret Mitchell, the LSO Chorus, and the glorious LSO.

Hickox's handling of "O Thee Transcendent" is the stuff the coronation of kings is made of; queens too.

Pure ennobling greatness.

Hail Hickox!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

FLighT said:


> A great performance and recording.
> 
> #2 through #7 get a lot of spin time on my player as well as his shorter orchestral works (Tallis Fantasia, Lark Ascending, Norfolk Rhapsody, etc.), and Job: A Masque for Dancing.
> 
> The 7th is a favorite of mine, in addition to being used in the 1948 "Scott of Antarctica" I think a bit of the third movement was used in a TV show or series, but which one escapes me.


Handley for magnificent sound engineering:









Barbirolli for mon-u-MEN-tal reading (and definately NOT for the sound):









These performances are SO awesome. You're just completely swept off your feet to the end of the earth with them; especially with the first movement in the Barbirolli and the Landscape movement in the Barbirolli AND the Handley.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mitchell said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly.
> 
> There is something (oddly) perfect about pairing VW with Walt Whitman. I'm not able to articulate how/why, but I feel it also.
> 
> Then again, Dona nobis pacem is probably my favorite VW piece. There was a stretch where I literally listened to it everyday for 2 week straight while driving to work. The circumstances of when it was written, the Whitman text paired with Biblical pieces, the orchestration, the performance (Hickox-I'm looking at you), oh my goodness, when the soloist comes in on "O man greatly beloved" - I seriously get goose bumps.











The RWV Dona Nobis Pacem, yes! . . . and, not too dissimiliarly: have you heard RVW's "Epithalamion" cantada?

Radiant sense of life to to it. It gives me the same lusty satisfaction I get when hearing Miklos Rozsa's "Dance of the Vestal Virgins" from MGM's Quo Vadis, or Respighi's Belkis Queen of Sheeba ballet suite. Uninhibited and lovely.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> I still have a soft spot for the London. And the name is in the fine tradition of Haydn!


Hickox deserves a twenty-foot tall bronze statue in his honor in front of Buckingham Palace for this reading of it:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

RVW- pure greatness. . . but where are all the BAX fans out there as well?: the opening 'dawn' scene to his Spring Fire ballet; the first six minutes or so of his Third Symphony; the second movement of his First Symphony; Tintagel; The Garden of Fand; his tone poem "Strife"-- this stuff is forged into my smithy, Romnatically-inclined imagination. Anyone else so hopelessly smitten?


----------



## lupinix

so far london symphony but thats because I haven't heard the others yet! I'll probably listen to 5 first and then 7.


----------



## Winterreisender

I'm torn between #2, #3 and #5... but the Pastoral perhaps edges it.


----------



## revdrdave

It's tough for me to choose between 5 and 2, especially the original version of the London. But 5 was my introduction to Vaughan Williams--one listen and I've been a Vaughan Williams fanatic ever since. So I voted 5.


----------



## FLighT

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hickox deserves a twenty-foot tall bronze statue in his honor in front of Buckingham Palace for this reading of it:
> 
> View attachment 33520


That is a terrific performance of the "London", and I'll check out that Handley "Antarctica".


----------



## DrKilroy

FLighT said:


> I'll check out that Handley "Antarctica".


You won't be disappointed!  This must be the best recording of the Landscape movement.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Bulldog

The 9th was my personal introduction to the music of Vaughan Williams through a Boult LP on the Everest label (I think). At any rate, although I very much enjoy all his symphonies, it's the 9th that I gravitate towards when I want to listen to symphonic VW.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

FLighT said:


> That is a terrific performance of the "London", and I'll check out that Handley "Antarctica".


Oh, FLighT, you are in for a treat-- wait 'til you hear Handley's "Landscape" movement!! Those HORNS-- when the glacier is coming apart!!-- not to mention the organ!-- over-WELM-ing!!! The EMI recording is absolutely STELLAR sounding in terms of balance, clarity, and punch. It gets the Blair Seal of Approval for high adventure.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I like it too. It's still a bit elusive for me though.


----------



## DrKilroy

Bulldog said:


> The 9th was my personal introduction to the music of Vaughan Williams through a Boult LP on the Everest label (I think). At any rate, although I very much enjoy all his symphonies, it's the 9th that I gravitate towards when I want to listen to symphonic VW.


Thank you, I felt that the Ninth looked too underappreciated on the poll!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## FLighT

Lucky day! Amazon US and Archiv only had a $60.00 RVW set, of which I already have many, in order to get the Handley EMI 7th. Fortunately Amazon UK had 1 CD left. There's always room for one more RVW "Antarctica" on the shelf. 

Now that I think of it, the original TV program "Outer Limits" might be the show that used music from the 3rd movement in its theme.

I've been stuck in a Hindemith rut of late. Now for something completely different. Thank you Marchallin Blair and DrKilroy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

FLighT said:


> Lucky day! Amazon US and Archiv only had a $60.00 RVW set, of which I already have many, in order to get the Handley EMI 7th. Fortunately Amazon UK had 1 CD left. There's always room for one more RVW "Antarctica" on the shelf.
> 
> Now that I think of it, the original TV program "Outer Limits" might be the show that used music from the 3rd movement in its theme.
> 
> I've been stuck in a Hindemith rut of late. Now for something completely different. Thank you Marchallin Blair and DrKilroy.


All honor to FlighT, mistress of hospitality and of Arctic adventure. . . Cheers. . . you're gonna love it.


----------



## Vesteralen

Hmm...there must have been a similar thread before, because I seem to remember answering this question. But, this set of symphonies may be my favorite group of works by any composer, so I'd like to respond again anyway.

I never tire of the RVW symphonies. They are endlessly intriguing to me and my favorites shift around all the time as I get obsessed with one or the other of them.

So, rather than give a current list of favorites, I'm going to present them in order of preference on an overall historical (that's my personal history) basis:

No. 2 - Cut my teeth on the Barbarolli/Halle LP (Mmmm..delicious vinyl) Still have it in spite of the bite marks
No. 7 - Loved every version I ever heard of this marvelous piece - first love: Previn/LSO 
No. 6 - Previn again - but the DVD "O Thou Transcendant" is what really opened my eyes to this frightening music
No. 4 - Previn once more. FOr a long time, this was my #1 RVW Symphony
No. 9 - A newcomer to my listing. Handley
No. 8 - Previn. RVW in festive mode
No. 1 - Boult - thus concludes the set that is almost interchangeable for me

No. 5 - Boult - The final two on my list intrigue me less than the first 7. I find them a bit boring, frankly.
No. 3 - Previn - outside of the third movement a snoozer (still, slightly boring RVW is better than a lot of others' best, IMO)


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

My favorite of his symphonies is Number 1, but my two favorites of his works are Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis and The Lark Ascending. There are solid reasons that they are the two best known of his works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vesteralen said:


> Hmm...there must have been a similar thread before, because I seem to remember answering this question. But, this set of symphonies may be my favorite group of works by any composer, so I'd like to respond again anyway.
> 
> I never tire of the RVW symphonies. They are endlessly intriguing to me and my favorites shift around all the time as I get obsessed with one or the other of them.
> 
> So, rather than give a current list of favorites, I'm going to present them in order of preference on an overall historical (that's my personal history) basis:
> 
> No. 2 - Cut my teeth on the Barbarolli/Halle LP (Mmmm..delicious vinyl) Still have it in spite of the bite marks
> No. 7 - Loved every version I ever heard of this marvelous piece - first love: Previn/LSO
> No. 6 - Previn again - but the DVD "O Thou Transcendant" is what really opened my eyes to this frightening music
> No. 4 - Previn once more. FOr a long time, this was my #1 RVW Symphony
> No. 9 - A newcomer to my listing. Handley
> No. 8 - Previn. RVW in festive mode
> No. 1 - Boult - thus concludes the set that is almost interchangeable for me
> 
> No. 5 - Boult - The final two on my list intrigue me less than the first 7. I find them a bit boring, frankly.
> No. 3 - Previn - outside of the third movement a snoozer (still, slightly boring RVW is better than a lot of others' best, IMO)


I love the wordsmithing: "Cut my teeth on the Barbarolli/Halle LP (Mmmm..delicious vinyl) Still have it in spite of the bite marks."-- absolut wunderbahr. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I know, shoot me with a double-barrel shotgun blast, but I haven't heard the Barbirolli/Halle performance-- it's now a moral imperative that I do. -- Thanks for the electro-shock therapy.

"O Thou Transcendant" indeed.









-- The "Prelude and Fuge in C Minor" has some great noble moments in it as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> My favorite of his symphonies is Number 1, but my two favorites of his works are Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis and The Lark Ascending. There are solid reasons that they are the two best known of his works.


Lord Fortinbras, try RVW 5!


----------



## Vesteralen

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the wordsmithing: "Cut my teeth on the Barbarolli/Halle LP (Mmmm..delicious vinyl) Still have it in spite of the bite marks."-- absolut wunderbahr. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I know, shoot me with a double-barrel shotgun blast, but I haven't heard the Barbirolli/Halle performance-- it's now a moral imperative that I do. -- Thanks for the electro-shock therapy.
> 
> "O Thou Transcendant" indeed.
> 
> View attachment 33680
> 
> 
> -- The "Prelude and Fuge in C Minor" has some great noble moments in it as well.


Looks like an intriguing disc. I'll try it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

BEAUTIFULLY recorded (though mixed low); so turn up the volume. Hickox's treatment of the third movement is soooo beautiful. . . Why didn't he ever do Sibelius?


----------



## Vesteralen

Marschallin Blair said:


> "O Thou Transcendant" indeed.


Okay, you got me...."Transcendent" 

Rats, my library system failed me. They have Hickox doing 6 & 8 and Hickox doing 4, but not Hickox doing 5. 

I have Handley. They have Spano and Haitink.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

"Too many pieces of music finish too long after the end" except No. 8 in D minor


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I haven't heard them all but I do like the third and the fifth. The third was my "introduction" to Vaughan Williams - I played it in an orchestra last year - and the one that piqued my interest in his music, so that probably counts as my favourite for now.

(I tend to find that playing a composer's works helps me to gain an appreciation for the music. The exception so far has been Mozart: his orchestral cello parts are rather like the beat of a metronome, but not as interesting...)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Numbers 3 and 5 give me the greatest pleasure, especially Haitink's Third with the London Phiharmonic and Barbirolli's Fifth in two versions: I find his mono 1940s performance with the Halle Orchestra his best, though his later stereo reading with the Philharmonia Orchestra is also very fine.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The 3rd in Handley's recording, and the 8th in Previn's. Difficult decision, though.


----------



## R3PL4Y

No love for the fourth? I think it is his greatest one, although I probably enjoy the 8th more. William Walton said it was "the greatest symphony since Beethoven" after the premiere, and although I would disagree with that, I do think it should be considered one of the great symphonic achievements of the 20th century.


----------

